# hkskyline's 2018 in Ipoh, Malaysia



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ipoh is the capital of Perak state and has a mix of traditional shophouses, British colonial architecture, and great food. While the tin industry collapsed in the 1970s, tourism is thriving here.

Pandan tarts are like egg tarts but are green. 










Baked pastries fresh out of the oven are a hot sell!



















Sweet tofu is a lovely and healthy dessert. Add bird's nest and it becomes super high class. However, it doesn't cost a fortune to enjoy this add-on.





































Traditional Chinese fare is popular here, and at a major discount to prices in Hong Kong.



















Across town, this tofu dessert was even cheaper but without fancy toppings.



















Bean sprouts chicken is a local delicacy. The mineralized water helps bean sprouts grow fat and delicious.



















2 bean sprouts chicken restaurants sit diagonal from each other at the intersection.










Browse around the street market to sample all sorts of lovely food to eat informally in the outdoors.














































Meanwhile, there is a lot of colonial architecture in the Old Town for history buffs to explore.

















































































































































_More on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/ipoh.htm _


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful colonial architecture and those baked treats really make me hungry.
that pandan tart, I suppose, is the same pandan in the Philippines that is also used 
to make a pandan cold drinks and also use in cooking rice for its aroma. thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from Ipoh, Malaysia


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The story of white coffee begins here in Ipoh. Set in a traditional shop, you can taste the history in the air and in your cup.














































Then walk a bit for the next food stop - chicken rice noodle!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kek Look Tong Temple was first used for worshipping as early as 1920. Once part of an iron mine, which excavated the interiors, it continues as an active Buddhist temple today. While it is located south of the city, plenty of Uber cars are available to take you there and back into the city. From the New Town, expect to pay about 12 ringgit for the trip, a bargain.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Perak Cave Temple is on the other side of town north of the city. It has many murals along the cave walls but the bonus is the long staircase up to the top of the hill for a nice view of Ipoh's surroundings. It is an active worshipping temple and entrance is free.









































































A narrow staircase that is steep at times winds its way up the cave and to the outside, where it continues for another 20 minutes or so to the viewpoint at the top of the mountain.


----------

